# Holy Ganoly, There Will Be A Fight



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

This is my prediction, because I just learned here that there is a 1099k in play. There shouldn't be.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

??


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LADryver said:


> This is my prediction, because I just learned here that there is a 1099k in play. There shouldn't be.


Save 10% of your fares for taxes and wait for the paperwork from uber in March. They will send the 1099 w all your info just file the taxes then...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LADryver said:


> This is my prediction, because I just learned here that there is a 1099k in play. There shouldn't be.


The I.R.S. is coming to speak with you.

The Ganoly family also wishes a word.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Gotta’ love a Ganoly cannoli! :biggrin:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Ha ha! It is really going to be interesting. I promise. First they snub AB5 by saying blah blah blah not integral, then they say, see look here, we only are their payment processor. OMG. It's like RJ Reynolds saying nicotine isn't addictive.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Save 10% of your fares for taxes and wait for the paperwork from uber in March. They will send the 1099 w all your info just file the taxes then...


I would say at the end of the year send 10% of your earnings to IRS for estimated taxes. When you get statements, do your return. Getting a refund? Send in your return asap. Owe? Wait til Apr.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

percy_ardmore said:


> I would say at the end of the year send 10% of your earnings to IRS for estimated taxes. When you get statements, do your return. Getting a refund? Send in your return asap. Owe? Wait til Apr.


You can select your refund to be applied to estimated taxes for the next year.


----------

